# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Renovating inground concrete pool

## skeet5429

Would be thankful for any advice and guidance before we take the plunge and renovate our 25 year old in ground concrete pool. 
The pool needs a new surface, has previously been painted unsuccessfully, plus also new waterline tiles and coping. Some tips on how to vet the good guys from the not so good would be great. Also advice salt vs chlorine would be helpful, this current beast is freshwater. 
Thanks!
Skeet5429

----------

